
Show HN: Introducing Webase, a Platform for Creating Applications - harrisreynolds
https://www.webase.com/blog/introducing-webase
======
ginger_beer_m
I'm interested to build something like this too. Would you open source it so
we can collaborate? It's surprising how few OSS alternatives exist for low-
code programming.

~~~
harrisreynolds
I'd love to chat more. How can we connect? You can find me on Twitter in my
profile.

------
blader_johny
Why not just allow users to generate the app from a spreadsheet? Right now it
seem cumbersome to create a 'model' within Webase...

~~~
harrisreynolds
That is a great suggestion! If we allowed a CSV import we could easily
decipher a flat data model.

------
WaltPurvis
I'm going to need to see photos of the finished treehouse before we go any
further.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Ha! :-)

The latest iteration of the treehouse includes rails that make it much much
safer for children!!

------
mritchie712
what database are you using on the backend? Can people directly query it with
SQL?

~~~
harrisreynolds
Webase uses MongoDB for the dynamic data layer so currently we aren't using
SQL or allowing direct queries. We may add that in the future if there is
demand, but to start we are focused on non-SQL type users.

